#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Ελάχιστα μεταχειρισμένος γεωδαιτικός σταθμός (Topcon GPT- 7503)

## tzamakou

Πωλείται ελάχιστα μεταχειρισμένος γεωδαιτικός σταθμός (Topcon GPT- 7503)  με ακρίβεια 10cc, λειτουργικό σύστημα Windows CE™ και μέτρηση χωρίς πρίσμα στα 2,000 μ, ξύλινο τρίποδα, κατάφωτο, 2 μπαταρίες στην τιμή των *4.000€* (συζητήσιμη).

----------

